# cactus pen blanks



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm probably going to be ordering a few tomorrow - anyone care to order some with me and share the shipping cost? (and get a bit of a discount for the larger order)

I live on the west side of Houston, and could bring them towards Deer Park when I head that way. Bobby if you want some, I should be headed to the peninsula for Warren's birthday party the Saturday before Christmas.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Speckle,

Shipping will not be much on just a few blanks. My shopping cart charges $4.80 but if I can ship for less, I refund the difference. 3 blanks going to the Houston area would be $2 something I would guess.


----------

